# pouch point



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I went out on sunday to pouch point got on the water about 6 30 and went out ,boated 3 small walleyes in the morning as the fishin was slow then aroun d 10 me and and my dad boated 2 20 inchers within 5 minutes,, but overall it was slow. wegot off the lake at about 12 30 wih9 fish.


----------

